# Yamaha Außenborder



## Kruse (10. März 2005)

Habe einen alten Yamaha Außenborder bekommen, leider weiß ich nur das er 6PS hat. Kann mir einer mehr Informationen über den Motor geben.

Auf dem Typenschild steht :       *Yamaha Mariner  6M*

* 678 8 0074 10*


Mfg Sascha


----------



## Albatros (10. März 2005)

*AW: Yamaha Außenborder*

Moin Nachbar#h

Baujahr 1980 - 1982, 2Zyl.-2takt, Mischung 1:100, V-R-N Schaltung, 3,68Kw (5PS!) und 
führerscheinfrei. Was brauchst Du sonst noch für Info`s?


----------



## Kruse (11. März 2005)

*AW: Yamaha Außenborder*

Moin Albatros,

ich danke Dir für diese Infomationen. Das ist alles was ich wissen wollte.

Mfg Sascha


----------

